# Where to buy Stick insects



## pbcarney (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm in Victoria and I'm wondering where I can buy juvenile stick insects. I've tried some pets shops but they only sell half or full grown types adn the cost is prohibitive.
any ideas?
Paul


----------



## hornet (Jun 29, 2006)

i dont think she is selling at tme moment but the ladie who runs www.mini-beasts.com.au breeds em, send her an email, she may b able 2 help u out


----------



## pbcarney (Jun 29, 2006)

thanks I'll try it. Are you sure about the address as it didn't resposn when i jsut tired it.


----------



## Bigblackdog (Jun 29, 2006)

Same here - is that the right address hornet?


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 29, 2006)

Try it without the hyphen, don't know if it is the right page or not though.

http://www.minibeasts.com.au/

Edit, actually, that's critters in resin  I doubt that is the one.


----------



## bikiescum2003 (Jun 29, 2006)

i know they sell them at Valley Aquarium in Traralgon for $20 but im not sure how old they are??
there number is 03 51747667 
i know they goto melbourn alot so you might be able to arrange something with them if your up that way


----------



## koubee (Jun 30, 2006)

hi guys, just found this site, might help http://www.insectfarm.com.au/


----------



## koubee (Jun 30, 2006)

it had this on it's site
Many insects are available: 
Spiny Leaf Insects - as seen on Wild Guide, USA
Rainbow Stag Beetles - as seen in ABC series, Eye of the Storm
Giant Walking Sticks - as seen on Burke's Backyard
Giant Burrowing Cockroaches - as seen on Yorkshire Television series, David Jason 
Golden Orb Weaver Spider - as seen on Disney Channel
Hercules Moth - as seen in United Productions series, Giants with Nigel Marven. 
Giant Water Bugs as seen on Wild Things, USA 
Butterfly Life Histories - BBC Television
Green Tree Ants and Stag Beetles - TBS Japan

And there are many more insects available, all suited to production needs.


----------



## bobthefish (Jun 30, 2006)

They have them at Upmarket Pets in Melbourne


----------



## elapid68 (Jul 2, 2006)

pbcarney said:


> I'm in Victoria and I'm wondering where I can buy juvenile stick insects. I've tried some pets shops but they only sell half or full grown types adn the cost is prohibitive.
> any ideas?
> Paul



Try contacting Sdaji on this site. He did his honours on insects and I know he used to have them.


----------

